# Learning spanish



## rangerfranky (Jul 16, 2017)

Good morning I wonder if anyone had any good phone apps or recommendations for me and my wife to start to learn Spanish ? What did you use and was it any good ? It would anyone recommend spanish classes if I can find them in my home town in England ? 

What are your experiences please


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I use 'Memrise' and 'Duolingo' 

Both are equally as good and can be installed on Phones and tablets. The good thing about both is they keep track of progress. 

Steve


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Try Light speed Spanish on the internet,its free,it also has the option for you to enroll for one to one with the tutors.
Derby used to have Spanish classes at the local college,probably still does.Given the size of Derby I would guess there are Spanish classes available at different locations in the city,unless Tory austerity cutbacks have caused them to be scaled back.
Try your local library ,if there's any left or local schools for further information.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I have completed Duolingo and while it is good it no substitute for real lessons. Certainly a good idea to get going but find a real teacher if you can.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Learning words from apps is just that - learning words. It does no harm (as long as it's Spain based Spanish and not Latin American), but you're not learning how to speak Spanish.
For that you need classes or to be here and to immerse yourself in the language by making yourself go out and use it every day.

Learning a language is hard work, no two ways about it and the best advice I can give you is to work at it - be determined. I have said on many threads Revise, Recycle and Redo anything you do learn. Constantly go back in order to be able to go forward.
Mi vida loca, free course from the BBC looks great
BBC - Languages - Spanish - Mi Vida Loca
Realistic Spanish and realistic goals
Also from the BBC
BBC - Learn Spanish with free online lessons

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and you'll find similar threads with a wealth of information


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> I have completed Duolingo and while it is good it no substitute for real lessons. Certainly a good idea to get going but find a real teacher if you can.


Yes I'd agree wholeheartedly with that. Apps are great for extra practice, but to learn a language you really need properly guided study, ideally with a teacher.

And as PW says, be careful that any app you use is castellano rather than Latin American. While the structure is more or less the same, the vocab can be very different,


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

i tried books and CDs (apps weren't around at the time) but when not living in Spain motivation was a problem. In the end I enrolled on a course that involved weekly meet-ups (over the Internet) and monthly tests.

I did it with the OU although any regular session with a teacher would help just as much.

After a couple of years mucking about the with books and CDs I finally made real progress on the course.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I went to the Escuela oficial de Idioma and did a year's course and have to say it didn't really do much for me. Basically if you are starting out you need to learn basic common vocab and the basic grammar structures. This you can do in a class or self-study (using an app if you like). Then the next part is not about doing tests etc and moving to the next level. Basically you need to stop inputting and start producing. This means trying to use the vocab and structures in the real world. It takes a bit of time and can be both difficult and frustrating but it is the only way to integrate the language so that you actually use it.. Even an A1 level will give you enough to get going in shops, bars and to some degree official situations.. Too many people give up because they fail to realise that you have to take language out of the classroom or learning environment to make it work. It is a bit like trying to learn to drive by studying the theory but never actually sitting behind the wheel of a car.
Language learning is often placed in a box alongside school subjects such as Maths and History suggesting that it is something that is just studied and then reproduced in some form of assessment. The truth is it is a skill that requires a certain aptitude, curiosity and patience


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Its a long journey learning a new language and just when you think you are getting there it catches you out ! I did a year at nightschool in the UK before we moved , the classes were ok but were holiday Spanish really but a good start. I also used apps, online free courses and numerous books and CD's mainly picked up at charity shops ! When we arrived I booked myself into the classes at the local college provided at a much reduced rate by the Ayuntimiento, they were A1/2 level and worked well for me to build on what I had already as they covered a lot of grammar. I have been promoted after a year to the B1 class and have also for the past year gone to a Spanish neighbour for 2 hours every Thursday to chat . I do the occasion 6 week free online class that crops up from the Spanish Univeristies and spend around3-4 hours a week trying to improve my understanding of grammar. One of the real important things I think is to learn the alphabet and particularly the vowels to aid pronunciation, I found that really helps , after all how do we teach our kids to speak ! I am really enjoying learning Spanish and can now confidently use the phone with much less misunderstanding ! Booking a 4 d scan for my daughter in Valencia this week was interesting but we got there ! Good Luck and stick in there , you will have ups and downs but it makes Spanish life for me at least so much more enjoyable. Be confident to try and communicate and not be embarrassed , I have found most folks really helpful and patient to take the time to try and let me explain , I have along way to go but I want to be able to speed up my thinking time , my understanding now is so much better , I just feel I am sometimes too slowin my replies , my grammar is not perfect but I understand the tenses now so I am able to know if someone , has done something , is doing it or going to it !


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

I second with others on here that nothing beats real life experience and practice. 

I started out with a Spanish school and now continue to use the book that they use to follow through some structure. 

This is the book I use (there are many other texts out there so do some research to see what you like best): https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/8415620845/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
(there is an international version but I don't think it is castellano)

You can get real life practice while in the UK by finding a Spanish person to do intercambio via Skype. I found that having one-on-one intercambio works well for me as I don't have to compete for speaking time with anyone as in a group. We split the time equally to practice Spanish and English when my partner and I meet. I have also made good local friends this way.

This website allows you to post or look for an intercambio partner. 

https://www.tusclasesparticulares.com/intercambio-idiomas/?origin=top&q=castellano

Good luck!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

tebo53 said:


> I use 'Memrise' and 'Duolingo'
> 
> Both are equally as good and can be installed on Phones and tablets. The good thing about both is they keep track of progress.
> 
> Steve



Just a thanks. Other half struggled with duolingo format....but is steaming ahead with memrise as it seems a bit more coherent in the stages of learning.

It also has - if anyone else is interested- more advanced courses including grammar and the dreaded verb conjugation


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's allowed - I saw a thread the other day that stated posts must be in English - however could we have a thread where we only write in Spanish - a Spanish language thread - to talk about anything, questions about the use of different words?


----------



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

The best possible thing you can do is get in classes with a teacher who is a native speaker. The apps are good to support that learning but you will be helped immensely by the organisation a teacher and a class provides. I don't know any foreigner living in Spain who predominantly learned from an app. They either learned speaking on the street here or they learned first in classes.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

GreenGreen88 said:


> The best possible thing you can do is get in classes with a teacher who is a native speaker. The apps are good to support that learning but you will be helped immensely by the organisation a teacher and a class provides. I don't know any foreigner living in Spain who predominantly learned from an app. They either learned speaking on the street here or they learned first in classes.


Whilst I agree, classes are not easy to come by everywhere in Spain. There is a Centre about an hour from here, €250 per week, way out of my price range. Resident courses again very expensive. 

My only option is Skype lessons... and I'm unsure about how effective they are. I like formal learning, books, lesson planning, homework etc. I like apps for reviewing vocabulary or verbs etc.


----------



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

Megsmum said:


> Whilst I agree, classes are not easy to come by everywhere in Spain. There is a Centre about an hour from here, €250 per week, way out of my price range. Resident courses again very expensive.
> 
> My only option is Skype lessons... and I'm unsure about how effective they are. I like formal learning, books, lesson planning, homework etc. I like apps for reviewing vocabulary or verbs etc.


Wow you must live in the middle of nowhere! That price is pretty expensive as well. I think the reason I suggest classes is it kind of puts an organisational structure to climbing the ladder towards fluency. There's a number of grammatical rules and lessons I think people need to get past before they can really get out there and feel comfortable speaking. Getting past about an A2 level grammatically really puts you in a good position to keep learning. 

Again, the best way to learn is speaking it every day and surrounding yourself with the language.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

GreenGreen88 said:


> Wow you must live in the middle of nowhere! That price is pretty expensive as well. I think the reason I suggest classes is it kind of puts an organisational structure to climbing the ladder towards fluency. There's a number of grammatical rules and lessons I think people need to get past before they can really get out there and feel comfortable speaking. Getting past about an A2 level grammatically really puts you in a good position to keep learning.
> 
> Again, the best way to learn is speaking it every day and surrounding yourself with the language.



Yep... I do! Extremadura.... not a huge amount of extranjeros here. I do agree with the classes for the very reason you mention. However I'm self taught and have managed to gain my residency, dealt with social security re autonomo, organized healthcare dealt with gestor for tax returns without any grammar lessons.

So I do agree with you, if I lived in Madrid, Barcelona or one of the more popular areas in other parts of Spain, lessons are definitely the way to go. I was only saying that's for some it's not that easy, it's more about study study study, practice practice practice and not being afraid of making mistakes in the real world.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I'm not sure if it's allowed - I saw a thread the other day that stated posts must be in English - however could we have a thread where we only write in Spanish - a Spanish language thread - to talk about anything, questions about the use of different words?


I've resurrected this thread  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/446970-spanish-language-confusion-ask-your-questions-here.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Whilst I agree, classes are not easy to come by everywhere in Spain. There is a Centre about an hour from here, €250 per week, way out of my price range. Resident courses again very expensive.
> 
> My only option is Skype lessons... and I'm unsure about how effective they are. I like formal learning, books, lesson planning, homework etc. I like apps for reviewing vocabulary or verbs etc.


I give some classes by Skype, although my preferred form of giving classes is in person or by phone. I don't change much when I give a Skype class, so I can't see that the effectiveness would be comprimised. Like all other forms of teaching , the quality depends on the teacher, as you well know.
It seems that the rage now in _English_ Skype classes is to have a "teacher" for @ 5€ who could be based anywhere around the world, but I think you get what you pay for so at 5€ the hour I'd expect a chat with a non native speaker and not a *class* with a *qualified* experienced *teacher.*


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I give some classes by Skype, although my preferred form of giving classes is in person or by phone. I don't change much when I give a Skype class, so I can't see that the effectiveness would be comprimised. Like all other forms of teaching , the quality depends on the teacher, as you well know.
> It seems that the rage now in _English_ Skype classes is to have a "teacher" for @ 5€ who could be based anywhere around the world, but I think you get what you pay for so at 5€ the hour I'd expect a chat with a non native speaker and not a *class* with a *qualified* experienced *teacher.*


Yes a chat with a native or non native speaker is easy, I can do that any day any time here, with my Spanish friends, it's finding a qualified teacher, as we both know, there are teachers and then there are teachers


----------



## mecanico (Nov 21, 2016)

My wife & I both gained a lot from Duolingo, but use it as a learning tool not just as lessons.
Some of the translations are a little dubious & the pronunciations are comical sometimes.
The best way to learn is to live their, take some lessons off a local.
Remember that dialects do exist in Spain.
If you get off the beaten track sometimes even your best Spanish will not be fully understood.

Keep practicing


----------



## Pstewy (Aug 23, 2013)

Everybody learns differently and finding what's best for you can be a bit of trail and error.
I like coffee break Spanish it's free and on podcast 15min lessons.
I also put a post online and found a Spanish student living in Liverpool and she gave me lessons.
But you need to use it daily.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

My wife and I have been residents of Spain for about 3 years.I have been studying Spanish for several years through books,coffee break Spanish etc.My wife who finds language learning more difficult than I has really taken to duolingo,although realising it's s a Spanish.So we felt what we both needed was one to one lessons with a Spanish teacher.This was a novelty at first.We are at different levels(in different groups)but neither of us feel like we are progressing.Obviously the teacher is happy ,a group of three at 30 an hour is better than talking to me at 10 euros p.h.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

amespana said:


> My wife and I have been residents of Spain for about 3 years.I have been studying Spanish for several years through books,coffee break Spanish etc.My wife who finds language learning more difficult than I has really taken to duolingo,although realising it's s a Spanish.So we felt what we both needed was one to one lessons with a Spanish teacher.This was a novelty at first.We are at different levels(in different groups)but neither of us feel like we are progressing.Obviously the teacher is happy ,a group of three at 30 an hour is better than talking to me at 10 euros p.h.


Progress is difficult to measure at times. It also depends what kind of classes you're having. If it's purely conversational for example or functional (language used in certain situations like how to book a table at a restaurant, how to ask where the sugar is in a supermarket, or how to ask for a return to the city centre) then you need to practice that language as many times as possible with different people.
If it's more grammar based you also need to practice a lot but maybe with some short quizzes you'd see if you have learnt what you have studied in class or not.
There was a thread a while ago about the "intermediate plateau" which could be interesting if you can find it.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks pw,I'll look for it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

amespana said:


> Thanks pw,I'll look for it.


This is the one I was referring to
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46571-castellano-fatigue-language-depression.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Spanish course starting that some might be interested in!
https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/spanish-for-beginners-6?lr=17
It says number 6, but I don't think you have to have done the previous ones. It says


> By now, as we reach the end of the Spanish for Beginners program, you should be *fairly confident in using basic Spanish *to talk about yourself and about everyday and familiar situations.


----------



## mpeu424 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi!

I used Assimil it's great!!!! It is a textbook but also comes with Audio!


----------



## daveunt (Sep 7, 2017)

If you want to practice speaking Spanish while still in England, a site like Conversation Exchange would be useful for finding someone to practice with via Skype or other means. You need a certain amount of vocabulary and grammatical understanding before conversation becomes possible and worthwhile, but if you have a patient conversation partner, it is the best way to gain fluency and learn how Spanish people form sentences in a day-to-day conversation. Even listening to how they use English can sometimes be useful, as you can reverse-engineer their sentence structure and phrases to work out how they'd express things in Spanish. It's obviously easier to converse in person, but if you want to practice before you come over to Spain then doing it over the internet is a decent alternative.


----------

